# I AM NOW TAKING ORDERS ON MY WINTER SWEATERS COLLECTION!!!



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am back in town and figured I have time to knit more of my winter sweaters. All my sweaters are made with 100% wool. This sweater is made with excellent quality yarn. It produces a nice thick sweater. I promised it will keep your chihuahua SUPER warm this winter.

_PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL PICTURES YOU ARE VIEWING SHOWED THE WOODEN BUTTONS, BUT ALL SWEATERS WILL NO LONGER COME WITH THE WOODEN BUTTONS!! _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*PAYMENT:*_

I take Paypal. You can send payment to [email protected]. OR I can send you an invoice with your confirmation email address via paypal.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*SHIPPING & HANDLING FOR U.S. & CANADA:*_

S/H is $3 on your first sweater. Please add 50 cents for the second sweater. If you order 3 or more, I will have your sweaters shipped to you FREE OF CHARGE. 

If you live in the U.S., your items will be shipped first class with FREE tracking number. SORRY FOR THOSE WHO LIVE IN CANADA!!! 

If you live outside of U.S. & Canada, please check with me with Shipping fee.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*QUESTIONS:*_
Please email me [email protected] if you have any further questions. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*MY PRICES:*_

LENGTH: about 7.5" to 8". TURTLE NECK: folded about 2" to 2.5"

SOLID COLOR (3-4 lbs): $17
STRIPES (limited 2 colors) / (3-4 lbs): $17

LENGTH: about 9.5" to 10". TURTLE NECK: folded about 3" to 3.5" 

SOLID COLOR (5-6 lbs): $19
STRIPES (limited 2 colors) / (5-6 lbs): $19

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Your sweaters are gorgeous!! It doesn't hurt to have such a cute model either! I'm going to have to talk to Nate about getting some for Ritzy!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Great! Let me know what Nate thinks.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I want 3 more: a solid blue, a green and blue striped and a beige. :wave: 

How come you won't be doing buttons on all of them?? That's the extra touch that makes them so special.

I know it was only a few weeks ago but I've already forgotten how to do the payment thing. :lol: I think you have to send me an invoice? My email is now listed on my profile. :wink: 

Kristin, these are sensational sweaters! They're beautifully made and so thick and warm. Lily just loves them and so do I. We get compliments from everyone.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I also want two of them for Chloe. I would like the red one and a blue and green striped. I love them!!  

sandra 
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Rachael Again! 

How are you? Yes, I have your order ready and I send you an invoice via paypal. I am going to start your sweaters tonight. I will send you another email to let you know your tracking number.

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Dear Chloe's Mommy,

Please let me know what size are you interested (3-4 lbs or 5-6 lbs???), so I can billed you correctly for your Solid red and the green & blue stripes. Also, please let me know what is your paypal email address to I can send you an invoice. 

Thank You,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Hi Rachael Again!
> 
> How are you? Yes, I have your order ready and I send you an invoice via paypal. I am going to start your sweaters tonight. I will send you another email to let you know your tracking number.
> 
> ...


Okay, I did that Paypal thing. I'm always amazed at how quick and easy that is. I can hardly wait to see the sweaters!!! :wave:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank You Rachael,

Payment received. I'm working on your sweaters right now. I'll have it done real soon for you.

Thanks,

Linda & Tiny


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I sent you a payment through PayPal also. My Chloe is 4lbs. I cant wait to get them....gosh I'm so excited!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> I sent you a payment through PayPal also. My Chloe is 4lbs. I cant wait to get them....gosh I'm so excited!!
> 
> sandra
> www.chloescustomharness.com


Same size as Lily. You're going to love these sweaters.


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

hey linda! yeah i have same question then that other person, wich was left unanswered...

why not put buttons anymore? thats what made me fall in love with them.
well and the quality indeed, but still.... :?:  

:wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmm...I wonder if Ritzy is too big. I think he's about 7 lbs now. What do you think?


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Ritzy,

7 lbs is not a problem. It'll just fit into the $18 price tag +$3 s/h (Solid color) OR $21 + $3 s/h (stripes color - any 2 colors you want). If you're interested, please let me know what color. 

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Linda , i will be ordering some bigger sizes aswell , but this person has to come look at my sweaters first :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I plan on adding the "buttons" myself.  I have a ton of buttons to choose from.  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Nathalie... how are you? it's so good to hear from you again.

Yes, for sure. Please let me know how many and what size your friend want. 

Thanks,

Linda and Tiny


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm doing great thanks :wink: 

well my friend saw the sweaters and she wants a beige and green one (2 colors i had too)
that will fit a 13 pound dog  , so also a bit longer 

then i also want two for my cosmo

he's 8 pounds ,but also longer than paris and vienna 
colors , light blue and light brown :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Nathalie,

I've PM you. 

Thanks,

Linda and Tiny


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya do you stil have some avalible with the buttons on ??


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Chihuahua-lady,

I do have buttons, but the wooden buttons are no longer available. It's still very pretty. What color sweater do you have in mind? I'll match the buttons with the sweater accordingly.

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

do you have pics i like the beige and the maroon and how much is it to the uk for two of the smaller sizes


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Chihuahua-lady,

Currently, I have these style http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=17209.

But if you're looking at solid beige or maroon color, i would recommend any of the following items in the pictures.










I am not sure how much is to UK, but I would probably ask for $10 US dollars and I'll refund the difference back to your paypal account. Please let me know if you're interested, I'm going to the yarn store right now.

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those sweaters are just beautiful. I'm interested in one in the burgundy, but I'm not sure about sizing. Jazzy is now just a little over 6 lbs. and I'm afraid the 5-6 lb range might be a little tight. Could you do one for 6-7 lbs? I'd rather have it a little loose than too tight.

I'm also interested in a couple for Christmas gifts, but they would need to be larger also. About 10 lb range. How much would that size be?

You can pm me if you'd like. Thanks.

Lanette


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Lanette those sweaters are really wonderful , you won't regret it :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been avoiding this thread because I know as soon as I see the sweaters I am going to want to buy some more. I have two and they are amazing and I would love two in every color but my boyfriend says I can't buy Minka any more clothes because we won't have enough money for bills  I promise I will buy some as soon as I get more money


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

great product! hope u can keep up with the orders  !
mia
x


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Your sweaters are gorgeous How long would it take from the time I placed an order from the time I received my sweaters? I am thinking on ordering my puppies a couple.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi madison's mommy,

I've PM you. Please check.

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------

